# I have a question for the AFX diehards



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

First of all, I must confess that AFX was and is my first love, followed closely by the Magna Traction chassis. I was scanning through Thomas Grahams book "Aurora Slot Cars" - in it he makes reference to the following Afx car bodies. 

Road Runner: 

red #43
red/white #43
white/black #43
yellow/white #43


Baja Bug:

cream/black tanks

Dodge Charger stock car:

orange/black 11 

1956 Pickup:

black/red and white flames

I'm sure there are many more, but I'm too tired to go through the book item by item/ line by line. My question is have any of you witnessed any of the above or any variant with your own eyes. (photos would be greatly appreciated)

I have been racing/collecting since 1973 and I have yet to come across any of the above, which doesn't mean they don't exist - just looking for a little verification from this group. 

Looking forward to your thoughts::woohoo:

PickeringtonDad
aka 
Bob


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Bob, The only one I could find listed is the red #43. It is pictured in Bob Beers and John Clark's books and also listed in Alan Strang's book. No luck on the others.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*thanks for the response 22*

I have the red #43 in my collection (so I knew that one exists) it's the other ones that I'm sorta curious about. 

PickeringtonDad
aka 
Bob


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't have any AFX stuff anymore, but I used to have an extensive collection of vehicles...


I had 3 (or 4) #43 Roadrunners (in various colour schemes) I do remember those.

Baja Bug yes...but not sure on colours.

Dodge Charger Orange and Blackl stock car sounds _*very very*_ familiar.
American stock cars I had tons! always hunting for those models.
But that one is really standing out in my mind now.

56 pickup?..hmmmm...only one I can recall is a med blue coloured one
with a stepside box...kinda like a F100, but not sure.
(was it even a 1956 pickup?)


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

think my friend just sold the pick up mib for about 250 USD on ebay...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Fiddy six Dorf F-wun fiddy is a step side on a 4 gear chassis.

Comes in red and black versions. Both have flamage. Ya see more red than black but they arent ultra rare.

Busted exhaust stacks and front bumpers are the most common afflictions.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I am guessing the tan bug is the white one that yellowed?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, if you find any of those oddities, please post a pic.  rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tycos :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Tycos :thumbsup:



Tycos?

What do they have to do with the questions asked?


----------



## flyingpatricio (Nov 7, 2008)

I had a cream colored Baja Bug some years ago before I traded it and 31 other AFX for few T-jets. I didn't realize the Bug was so rare. I did get an Olive Charger and Red Mach I out of the deal and I know those are pretty rare.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

joez870 said:


> Tycos?
> 
> What do they have to do with the questions asked?


I'm just keeping in line with our "Equal Time" policy.

Rich
This message brought to you by... *TYCO*


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Better start stripping some chromies . . .


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i think i have the Bug...



















is this the one?

for reference purposes, in the pic below, the Mustang is what I'd call "snow white", the Corvette is "off white", and then the Bug is--what? Cream? Beige? it's definitely darker than the Corvette, and most of my "white" Tjets are the same as the Corvette...










--rick


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thanks guys - keep up the good work*

ParkRNDL - This is exactly what I asking about:

http://home.comcast.net/~rwurtz/images/bajabugs02.JPG

(Thanks Rick)

Bill Hall - I know the Black and Red versions of the 56 pickup - The Red came with blue and white flames and the Black came with yellow and red flames. Thomas Graham claims that there is a version that has a black body and red and white flames (I'm curious if anyone have witnessed these variations)

I guess I should have stated in my post that I have somewhere around 250 Afx and Magna-Traction bodies/cars and I just never saw these bodies/color combinations listed. 

Thanks again guys - keep up the great stuff

PickeringtonDad
aka
Bob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ivory?


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Here's a pic from a recent lot with a couple more color variations of the Petty 43.









I also remember owning a solid yellow w/black lettering and solid Petty blue w/white lettering.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

If you are looking for the most accurate and researched book to date you have to get Bob Beer's book on Aurora.The Complete Color Guide to Aurora.In such a fun hobby like ours rumor and speculation of what was possibly made keeps it fun.No book is 100 % complete.There will always be test shots and artists renditions of possible future and past cars around.When Bob was doing his book he borrowed my AFX collection and O gauge also.His collection and mine were photographed at the time with was then two of the most complete available.Two weeks after the book was done I got the #2804 T-Bird.Some of the cars you hear about do exist but were hand decoed bodies.I don't find these as appealing as bodies that are iinjection molded in a particular color.Did anyone ever see a molded AFX Daytona in brown.It exists but it;s ugly.exists.There was alot of cars going out the back door at Aurora.Some of the 2:1 patterns out there are knock offs.Not 1 serious collector that I know has these or seen these cars.I.m talking about collectors with 2 and 3 thouand car collections.But then again you never know.Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

"for reference purposes, in the pic below, the Mustang is what I'd call "snow white", the Corvette is "off white", and then the Bug is--what? Cream? Beige?" 

DIRTY!...Very dirty...


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Tom, thanks for the information*

I currently have Bob Beers book, John Clark's book, Robert Budanos book, Thomas Grahams book - these books are a great source of information and a great form of reference concerning our beloved little cars. I am aware that there are some prototypes out there and some "screw ups" made overseas that are oddballs. 

The thing that really started my questioning this information is that he (Tom Graham) lists these cars and no one else does, he also lists a going price (circa 2003) of around $40.00 per car (which I would think makes the cars sorta common, as he lists the price of the red Ferrari 512M #211 as $160.00)

John Clark did a masterful job of showing us oddballs - check his books Foreign/Prototype section. Bob Beers is IMHO the definitive aurora slot car guide. 

As I stated - My first love was AFX, followed closely by the Magna-Traction line of cars - so I am very familiar with what Aurora released under those lines. I have seen (with my own eyes) a all white Roadrunner so I know some wacky stuff exists and a percentage of stuff went home with the folks at the plant (as was the case with this peculiar white Roadrunner) 

Tom do you have a photo of the 2804 T-Bird. (would love to see it, as well as any other afx/mt or g-plus oddballs you have - I would also love to see your collection, if you have photos) :woohoo:

Thanks again for your ongoing help and support of this great hobby, 

Bob :wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

rodstrguy said:


> "for reference purposes, in the pic below, the Mustang is what I'd call "snow white", the Corvette is "off white", and then the Bug is--what? Cream? Beige?"
> 
> DIRTY!...Very dirty...


hey c'mon now. that's what you call "patina"... :lol:

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I crayola dont make it ...it aint a color!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I think this is the bug you're looking for. It's MINT. I just pulled it out of the box a couple of years ago.










I was gonna paint it blue.

Rich


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

let me guess....and paint "esmark" livery on it?hee hee.sorry,rich,couldn't resist...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's only because the wing on the roof didn't look right!!! :tongue: :jest:


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Tom do you have a photo of the 2804 T-Bird. (would love to see it, as well as any other afx/mt or g-plus oddballs you have - I would also love to see your collection, if you have photos) :woohoo:
Yes the box is an original t-bird box as well.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

WOW, I love that t-bird, how much does it go for?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

sethndaddy said:


> WOW, I love that t-bird, how much does it go for?


Ed,The saying goes"If you have to ask".Tom


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Drool.......


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hey Ed -*

Hey Ed,
Slot car Johnny did a book in 1995 which states the value of that Thunderbird at around $150.00, so I think its gotta be north of that. 

afxcrazy,
Thanks for sharing the photo, I'm sorta curious what is your favorite piece in your collection? 


thanks, 
Bob


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Value is a hard thing to pinpoint.Something this rare is solely based on how many big players want it at the same time.
I will say this.I hold to the fact I always buy high and sell low!!

My favorite car is my black Monza. It was my first major purchase and was sold to me by Tom. Tom was a friend to me from the first show I went to as a newbie to collecting.When others would try to rip me off(and did) Tom was always fair and square. So when I look at that car it reminds me that reputation is worth far more then money.Now if I can only figure out a way to pay the bills with reputation!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

heard that one!nice monza!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Ed,Glad you picked up the torch.Your screen name here is quite fitting.Tom


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

pickeringtondad said:


> Hey Ed,
> Slot car Johnny did a book in 1995 which states the value of that Thunderbird at around $150.00, so I think its gotta be north of that.
> 
> afxcrazy,
> ...


Pickdad......


Well that's all I paid for mine (back in '95).........although I think you could probably add a zero to the end of that price now-a-days.


Tom-

you didn't sell my Black Monza did you? 

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

John,That went a few years ago when all the afx went.How long ago was that when you ripped me off. Only kidding.I appreciate you selling it to me.AFXCRAZY has a great collection.Wish I had mine back.Oh well. Tom


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Bump!*

I'd like to see some more of these one offs... And hey Tom, could you post some more pics of that T-Bird Stocker? The links have gone bad...


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

pickeringtondad said:


> First of all, I must confess that AFX was and is my first love, followed closely by the Magna Traction chassis. I was scanning through Thomas Grahams book "Aurora Slot Cars" - in it he makes reference to the following Afx car bodies.
> 
> Road Runner:
> 
> ...



On the Roadrunners, I don't think the author was clear on the color variations listed. I've seen the white/blue with silver #43. Never saw a white/black #43.
I have the book and have read it a number of times. Also have Bob Beer's book and refer to it frequently. I had SCJ's book and sold it to FordCowboy. 

Randy.


----------

